# 2007 28Rsds



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

We are putting our 2007 28RSDS on the market.
With our kids getting older, and more involved in activities all year long, we have not been able to use our camper much over the last couple of years.

We purchased the unit new in May of 2007 from McGeorges RV in Richmond, Va.

Mods include:
Tornado on the Black Tank (installed before first outing in 2007)
Tinted Windows
Quick Access on Gas Tank cover

The longest trip it has taken was from Maryland to Niagra Falls. Other trips were within 100-150 miles.

I am asking $13,500.

Also, since I am parting with the camper, I have NO reason for my 2006 Ford F-250 Double Cab. It has around 76,000 miles. I am going to ask $16,000 for the truck.

If I could sell both as a unit, I would take no less than $25,000.

If you are interested, message me, and I can send pictures and exact details.

I am located in Lexington Park, MD


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I may be interested. Love to see some pics


----------

